# subjunctive twice in same sentance?



## basurero

G'day, can you use the subjunctive twice in a sentance like this?

Si ella supiera que salieras durante la noche, te mataría.

Is that right?
Thanks


----------



## LadyBlakeney

You must use a different tense in the first subordinate sentence:

Si ella supiera que sales/has salido/saliste/vas a salir/saldrás, te mataría.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Outsider

basurero said:
			
		

> Si ella supiera que salieras durante la noche, te mataría.
> 
> Is that right?
> Thanks


I don't think so. At least, that's a very unusual sentence. 
Did "you" go out during the night or not? In this context, what makes sense is that you went out, but she did not know. If your going out is factual, then we talk about it in the indicative, like this: _Si ella supiera que *saliste* durante na noche, te mataría_ (you did go out, but she didn't know).


----------



## garryknight

basurero said:
			
		

> G'day, can you use the subjunctive twice in a sentance like this?


As the others have said, you can't use another subjunctive where you put it. But you can have two subjunctives if you put one in each clause. It gives the second clause a more indefinite flavour:

 Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría.
If she knew that you went out during the night, she would kill you.

 Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara.
If she knew that you went out during the night, she might kill you.


----------



## basurero

that's a great help, thanks


----------



## surfin_bird

garryknight said:
			
		

> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te *matara*.
> If she knew that you went out during the night, she might kill you.



Jamás he oido algo así!!!! Una construcción que suele utilizar es el pasado imperfecto:
Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataba. El significado es más o menos el mismo , igual implica una mayor probabilidad... pero bueno tampoco es muy seguro! _(sobre todo cuando se usa en primera persona: "yo te mataba si me hicieras eso" "yo iba si pusieran la pelicula en el cine")_


----------



## Artrella

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataba.




Pero en este caso, creo que sería así "Si hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te mataba"
O "Si supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mata"

Para mí, ninguna de las dos es correcta gramaticalmente, yo diría "Si supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría" o "Si hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te habría matado"


----------



## charmingman

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> Una construcción que suele utilizar es el pasado imperfecto:
> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataba. El significado es más o menos el mismo , igual implica una mayor probabilidad... pero bueno tampoco es muy seguro!


 
Estoy confundido, en este ejemplo aún estás hablando sobre eventos possibles en el futuro?  
CM


----------



## Outsider

charmingman said:
			
		

> Estoy confundido, en este ejemplo aún estás hablando sobre eventos possibles en el futuro?
> CM


_Mataría_ is not exactly a future.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> _Mataría_ is not exactly a future.




It's a conditional (or potential mood)


----------



## garryknight

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> garryknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamás he oido algo así!!!!
Click to expand...

Creo que es lo que enseña Michel Thomas en su _Advanced Course_ pero habrá escuchar los CDs para asegurarmelo. Quizás estoy equivocado, pero también creo que lo leí en otro libro de gramática española hace unos días (devolví dicho libro a la biblioteca). Es posible que he confundido el uso del subjuntivo con el uso del pretérito imperfecto, como así: _Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataba_. Si es el caso, siento la confusión. ¿Qué creen los demás foreros?


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> _Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataba_. Si es el caso, siento la confusión. ¿Qué creen los demás foreros?




Insisto, para mí esto está mal.  Debería ser " Si hubiera sabido, te mataba" o "Si sabe que saliste anoche, te mata"

Puede ser que esté equivocada, no??


----------



## garryknight

Según los libros gramáticos que he visto, debes usar el condicional en la frase principal ("te mataría") si usas el subjuntivo imperfecto en el frase con "si" (¿Qué se llama esta?). Y, asimismo, si usas el presente en el frase con "si", debes usar el futuro en la frase principal. Pero dichos libros (y Butt & Benjamin especialmente) dicen que en algunos países se usa subjuntivo perfecto con pretérito imperfecto y presente con presente, como escribiste. Al menos, lo recuerdo así. ¿Quieres que yo lo busque y lo cite?


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> Según los libros gramáticos que he visto, debes usar el condicional en la frase principal ("te mataría") si usas el subjuntivo imperfecto en el frase con "si" (¿Qué se llama esta?). Y, asimismo, si usas el presente en el frase con "si", debes usar el futuro en la frase principal. Pero dichos libros (y Butt & Benjamin especialmente) dicen que en algunos países se usa subjuntivo perfecto con pretérito imperfecto y presente con presente, como escribiste. Al menos, lo recuerdo así. ¿Quieres que yo lo busque y lo cite?



´
Si tenés ganas sería bueno ver lo que dice tu libro.  Pero no tengo dudas de lo que escribí... vos creés que está mal lo que dije?  
1)El subjuntivo imperfecto sería>>  " Si yo supiera/ese....
El condicional sería >>>>>>>> . .... te mataría "

2)Presente>>>> " Si yo sé que saliste durante la noche...
Futuro>>>>>....te mataré"

3)Presente  >>>>  " Si yo sé que saliste durante la noche.....
Presente  >>>>  .... te mato"


A qué le llaman "subjuntivo perfecto"?  A "haya" o a "hubiera/ese"?

Para mí las oraciones 1 y 3 están correctas.  O por lo menos son las usadas en Argentina.  La 2, no es usual para mí.


----------



## Yimbo

Stay at home, and you won't have to use the sentence. jeje


----------



## Rayines

> 1)El subjuntivo imperfecto sería>> " Si yo supiera/ese....
> El condicional sería >>>>>>>> . .... te mataría "
> 
> 2)Presente>>>> " Si yo sé que saliste durante la noche...
> Futuro>>>>>....te mataré"
> 
> 3)Presente >>>> " Si yo sé que saliste durante la noche.....
> Presente >>>> .... te mato"
> 
> 
> A qué le llaman "subjuntivo perfecto"? A "haya" o a "hubiera/ese"?
> 
> Para mí las oraciones 1 y 3 están correctas. O por lo menos son las usadas en Argentina. La 2, no es usual para mí.


*Hola, chicos: No sé si engancho bien, pero Artrella:* 
*Creo que las tres formas son correctas, manteniendo la relación PRESENTE del INDICATIVO(en la "if" clause, o subordinada en castellano) - FUTURO (en la cláusula principal). Ejemplo 2).*

*PRETÉRITO del SUBJUNTIVO (en la "if" clause, o subordinada) -CONDICIONAL/POTENCIAL (en la cláusula principal). Ejemplo 1)*

*PRESENTE del INDICATIVO (en la "if" clause) - PRESENTE del INDICATIVO (en la cláusula principal), porque nosotros usamos muchas veces el presente ("te mato") en función de futuro("te mataré").Ejemplo 3) (o sea que es equivalente al ejemplo 2) *


*   *


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, chicos: No sé si engancho bien, pero Artrella:*
> *Creo que las tres formas son correctas, manteniendo la relación PRESENTE del INDICATIVO(en la "if" clause, o subordinada en castellano) - FUTURO (en la cláusula principal). Ejemplo 2).*
> 
> *PRETÉRITO del SUBJUNTIVO (en la "if" clause, o subordinada) -CONDICIONAL/POTENCIAL (en la cláusula principal). Ejemplo 1)*
> 
> *PRESENTE del INDICATIVO (en la "if" clause) - PRESENTE del INDICATIVO (en la cláusula principal), porque nosotros usamos muchas veces el presente ("te mato") en función de futuro("te mataré").Ejemplo 3) (o sea que es equivalente al ejemplo 2) *
> *   *



Pero TOTALMENTE de acuerdo Inés!!!  Lo que digo es que para mí la número dos no es usual, lo cual no quiere decir que sea incorrecta.  Vos usás esta forma?  No sé, por lo menos yo no la escucho mucho a mi alrededor..


----------



## Rayines

> Pero TOTALMENTE de acuerdo Inés!!!


*Qué suerte que estés de acuerdo conmigo! . Sí, lo que pasa, que el futuro, en Argentina prácticamente lo usamos sólo en la ficción literaria, pero en lenguaje coloquial, usamos siempre el presente(1). Esto pasa también en otros países de habla hispana?*

*(1)Agrego: o el "voy a" (mataaaaaaarte, en este caso)*


----------



## julio.panoff

garryknight said:
			
		

> As the others have said, you can't use another subjunctive where you put it. But you can have two subjunctives if you put one in each clause. It gives the second clause a more indefinite flavour:
> 
> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría.
> If she knew that you went out during the night, she would kill you.
> 
> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara.
> If she knew that you went out during the night, she might kill you.


 
No estoy muy de acuerdo con la traducción de Garryknight. 
Y en la segunda oración despues de la coma yo diría que se traduciría: she will kill you. 
Qué dicen?


----------



## Outsider

Keeping in mind that I'm not a native speaker...

The first translation seems right to me. I don't know about _matara_, though.


----------



## julio.panoff

Espero no tome a mal el último mensage, no lo hice con mala intención.


----------



## Rayines

> Y en la segunda oración despues de la coma yo diría que se traduciría: she will kill you.


No, Julio, porque la regla es que si la "if clause" (subjuntivo para nosotros) es Past Tense, la "main clause" (potencial para nosotros), es Conditional, y "might" funciona como Conditional.....Eso creo


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> Si tenés ganas sería bueno ver lo que dice tu libro.


Creo que dicho libro es el que devolvi a la biblioteca. Pero he escuchado el CD de _Michel Thomas Advanced Course_ y es alrededor del fin de pista 10, donde Michel habla del uso del subjuntivo imperfecto en vez del condicional. Michel ha estado trabajando con uno de sus estudiantes sobre la oración "Si hubiera estado allí anoche lo habría visto y lo habría comprado". Ella acaba de decir la oración y él dice:

[QUOTE
Right. You could could also use instead of "lo habría comprado", "I would have bought it", you can also say "I might have bought it", "lo hubiera comprado". So, the "hubiera" is used quite a bit, also, for "I might have", or "would have". Very often they use just "habría" or "hubiera".
[/QUOTE]

Así que pienso que esto quiere decir que se puede decir:

"Si hubiera estado allí anoche lo habría visto y lo habría comprado"
If I had been there last night I would have seen it and I would have bought it.

O:

"Si hubiera estado allí anoche lo habría visto y lo hubiera comprado"
If I had been there last night I would have seen it and I might have bought it.

Todos los comentarios sobre esto son bienvenido ya que si Michel esta equivocado pues ha enseñado a miles de estudiantes y su empresa necesita saber esto.

Si alguien tiene el curso, quizás pueda escucharlo y digame lo que piense. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

> I might have bought it", "lo hubiera comprado".


*No!, está perfecto, Garry, sólo que nosotros traducimos el "might" (además de pasado) como un condicional: "podría", así como "could": podría,sustituyen, de acuerdo con su significación, al auxiliar "would". O sea que no hay contradicción en tu explicación.....Qué opina Artrella?*


----------



## garryknight

Mas temprano dije que se puede decir "Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara" y estuve equivocado porque había confundido 2 tiempos diferentes: el "imperfect subjunctive" (matara) y el "past perfect subjunctive" (hubiera matado). Cierta parte de la confusión sale de no saber los nombres de los tiempos en español.

Si lo tengo correcto, se puede decir "Si ella hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te habría matado", o "Si ella hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te hubiera matado", o "Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría", pero no "Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara", ¿verdad?

Si eso es, al menos no estaba equivocado cuando dije que se puede usar el subjuntivo dos veces en una oración.


----------



## Rayines

> "Si ella hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te habría matado".
> "Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría"


*Éstas dos son las dós únicas correctas, Garry.... *


----------



## basurero

Hola todos, gracias por todas las respuestas buenas!

¿Qué pensáis de esta frase?
Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te hubiera matado.


----------



## lizy

basurero said:
			
		

> G'day, can you use the subjunctive twice in a sentance like this?
> 
> Si ella supiera que salieras durante la noche, te mataría.
> 
> Is that right?
> Thanks


 
Me incorporo tardísimo a este hilo, así que de momento me limito a contestar la pregunta de Basurero. Luego, si me animo, me sumo a la polémica de las condicionales .

La oración que planteas es incorrecta porque *"saber que" siempre va seguido de un indicativo.* Puede ser presente, imperfecto, indefinido, pluscuamperfecto, condicional... El tiempo verbal puede ser cualquiera, siempre que el modo sea indicativo.
Por eso creo que no hay que buscar la causa en el "si".
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rayines

> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te hubiera matado.


Creo recordar (me parece que yo misma lo afirmé en algún otro thread) que cuando se utiliza el auxiliar haber es uno de los casos en que se aceptaría la utilización del subjuntivo en vez del potencial (Conditional) en la proposición principal. De todas maneras tendrían que concordar en cuanto a ser ambos tiempos compuestos: "...hubiera sabido.....la hubiera matado...."
Ya no estoy segura de si es así, o si termino diciendo esto por las veces que repitieron esta estructura en el thread, usando 2 subjuntivos. Creo que se podía usar con verbos como "querer":"quisiera que me acompañaras...." *CONFIRMAR!*
*..........................................................................................................*
*De lo que sí sigo estando segura es de mi #26  *


----------



## lizy

En las condicionales irreales, como _Si me hubieras avisado, habría ido contigo _ (pero no me avisaste, así que...) se puede utilizar en la oración principal (la que NO va encabezada por la conjunción "si") el condicional o el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.
Así:
Si hubieras venido a Madrid, me habría gustado verte (condicional perfecto). 
Si hubieras venido a Madrid, me hubiera gustado verte (plusc. de subjuntivo). 
Si hubieras venido a Madrid, me hubiese gustado verte (plusc. de subjuntivo).

Por si os interesa, os copio lo que dice Manuel Seco en su _Diccionario de dificultades del español,_ Madrid, Espasa-Calpe, 2004, p. 350:

"[El potencial o condicional] puede indicar probabilidad o posibilidad, igual que el potencial simple: _Me habría gustado verte._ Pero sólo en el pasado. Con este mismo sentido pueden usarse las formas del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo: _Me hubiera (o hubiese) gustado verte._"


----------



## garryknight

lizy said:
			
		

> "[El potencial o condicional] puede indicar probabilidad o posibilidad, igual que el potencial simple: _Me habría gustado verte._ Pero *sólo en el pasado*. Con este mismo sentido pueden usarse las formas del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo: _Me hubiera (o hubiese) gustado verte._"


 Creo que esto es lo que yo buscaba. Gracias, Lizy.

So, basurero, I was completely wrong when I said you could say " Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara" to mean "If she knew that you went out during the night, she might kill you", and I apologise for that. I was misremembering part of my Michel Thomas course. However, it seems you _can_ use two subjunctives in sentences such as "Si hubiera estado allí anoche lo habría visto y lo hubiera comprado", which Michel Thomas translates as "If I had been there last night I would have seen it and I might have bought it" but which others would translate as "...would have bought it".

I don't know about you, but I'm going to stick to the regular ways of constructing this kind of sentence - present+future, past+conditional - at least, until my Spanish improves a lot.


----------



## basurero

garryknight said:
			
		

> Creo que esto es lo que yo buscaba. Gracias, Lizy.
> 
> So, basurero, I was completely wrong when I said you could say " Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te matara" to mean "If she knew that you went out during the night, she might kill you", and I apologise for that. I was misremembering part of my Michel Thomas course. However, it seems you _can_ use two subjunctives in sentences such as "Si hubiera estado allí anoche lo habría visto y lo hubiera comprado", which Michel Thomas translates as "If I had been there last night I would have seen it and I might have bought it" but which others would translate as "...would have bought it".
> 
> I don't know about you, but I'm going to stick to the regular ways of constructing this kind of sentence - present+future, past+conditional - at least, until my Spanish improves a lot.



Don't worry about it . 

What do you mean by regular way? How would you say it?


----------



## garryknight

basurero said:
			
		

> What do you mean by regular way? How would you say it?


Well, it depends on what "it" is. To quote what I said in my previous post:


			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> the regular ways of constructing this kind of sentence - present+future, past+conditional


So, using your original sentence (with the incorrect subjunctive of _saber_ removed):


			
				basurero said:
			
		

> Si ella supiera que saliste durante la noche, te mataría.


_If she knew that you went out during the night, she would kill you._
Here we have the past in the "if" clause followed by the conditional in the main clause.

If you were to put it into the past tense:
*Si ella hubiera sabido que saliste durante la noche, te habría matado.*
_If she had known that you went out during the night, she would have killed you._

And in the present tense:
*Si ella sabe que saliste durante la noche, te matará.*
_If she knows that you went out during the night, she will kill you._
And, of course, in this sentence we no longer need the subjunctive.


----------

